
Programming with Punched Cards (2005) [pdf] - dmarchand90
http://www.columbia.edu/cu/computinghistory/fisk.pdf
======
dmarchand90
"I’d seen that diagonal line before -- sort of a poor-mans way of keeping the
cards in the right order. I knew that the black mark on the top of a card out
of sequence would stand out even if only misplaced by one or two cards from
its original order."

